# Dubia roach die off's



## Jim239 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have recently found that my dubia roaches have been going to roach heaven and i am not sure why.
I have them in a insulated tub, with a heat mat in to keep the temps up, they get misted every other day and water gel plus my own mix of bug grub and fresh greens. They do not scoff their food like the crickets do, can take a couple of days for greens to be eaten and weeks for the bug grub to go.
I have attached a picture of what they look like when they die, they go all soft and squishy and look to be different ages so don't think its just an old age thing. Any ideas? 










cheers!

James


----------



## candyazz (Jan 14, 2008)

i don't mist mine find that the house hold humidity levels do them fine 


whats ur temps and humidity %


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*ive never misted mine ,,, i read not to,, i also feed a range of fruit and veg plus a high protein dry cat food as this was the info i found on my research, they also have there bug gel, mine are kept in a fish tank with a lid sitting on top of my beer fridge for the warmth and they seem happy*


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes you got a few things you are doing wrong but I would say the main cause would be to much moisture in the air.

1. All food and water should be fresh every day including bug grub, greens, cat biscuits and what ever else you feed them (any old food should be thrown away and next time give them less).

2. Don't mist them they will get more than enough from the greens you put in there. Dubia only require need a little moisture in the air to help them shed there skin. 

3. Ventilation, the more ventilation you have the better.

4. I think it would be a good idea to clean them out and start over and also keep an eye on your temps around 80-85f is good.


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

high humidity seems to be a big killer when it comes to dubies. I had the same problem when i 1st started breeding dubies. i solved it by putting 2 ventalation holes in my tub, 1 at the top and 1 in the side, this helps the air circulate much easier and prevented condensation forming and also prevented mould. if you do decide to put another vent in be careful not to make it too big because it will affect your humidity.i also place the food on top of my roach motel or towards the top of my tub so that it is futher away from the heat and closer to the vent hole so that when moisture evapourates from your food it rises straight up through the top vent. hope this helps, good luck : victory:


----------

